# SC Rod Building Shops



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone know anyone in the central SC area that does rod work? Need to have a guide moved down and a new tip put on, nothing special. How much should that run?


----------



## mrclean467 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd say with my experience in getting rods repared 20. sounds right but then again it depends on the person. Good Luck and If you find a good shop please let me know. Thanks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Try here-

http://www.tackleworks.org/


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i just realized i kinda need the same info. any goergetown, myrtle beach, marion, florence, pee dee area rod builders?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

check with your local tackle shop, they should know someone in your area


----------



## chasntuna (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm in the upstate and can do it. Send PM if interested.


----------

